# VACATION WITHOUT MY BABY :(



## SEABREEZE (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello All,

Am devastated!!!
I have to leave Eli for 16 days!!!
Its either that or a divorce!
Anybody in montreal that will babysit my baby?
Any advice? Am so scared that when we come back ,she will be
different 
Helppppp

Stephanie


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Stephanie, 

I think we all have felt your pain at one time or another. If I was close, I would definitely take her. Unfortunately, I'm not close.  

Try and enjoy your vacation! 

Mindy


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

She will be the same when you get back, don't worry. I think its way harder on the owners than the dog. Just find a babysitter that will exercise her enough and try not to worry!


----------



## timowalk (Jun 20, 2014)

If you can find someone who will stay with her at home, I think that will be best. Do you have any connection to a nearby college/university? Students away from home often long for their pets, and love dogsitting gigs. I was lucky to find someone I trusted with the house and especially with Vip and the kitties. It was cheaper than boarding, and completely superior.

When I still lived in Iowa, Vip had a second family, the people who taught me about dog training and pheasant hunting. He loved being at the Malones, and when I left him there to go on dogless trips, he didn't even watch out the window as I left--he was sacked out in a Malone lap. Try to find a family like that for your dog; it will make your lives together easier.

Good luck and be strong.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Did you have a dog trainer? Maybe he/ she could watch? 

I totally understand how hard this is... I worry about my boys all the time when we leave them


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

We have left Wilson with... His trainer, his walker, and at his pheasant hunting kennel. He was no worse for the wear anytime and always happy to come home to us! Good luck. The key is finding someone you trust. Helps too when they send videos and updates while you're away!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I feel your pain - I'm leaving tomorrow for 12 days with no dogs. . I'm totally procrastinating right now, I haven't even packed yet. I already feel bad that I'm leaving them for that long, but they will be ok and at least they are together.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd take the divorce!


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

SEABREEZE, I have sent you a PM.


----------



## SEABREEZE (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello all,

Thanks you all very much to taking time to reply.
Thanks for the support!

I think i will take option 2: divorce...lol

She is going 2-3 times a week at doggy daycare , they have space for her.
Very expensive but at least i know she will be in good hand.
My upstair neighbour also offer to babysit her...but she as a cat and i dont know how well she will do...

Thanks again


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Have you tried letting her visit the cat? Maybe it won't be as bad as you think. Our dog and cat sleep together, play together, and sometimes completely ignore each other. Just depends on the day.


----------



## timowalk (Jun 20, 2014)

Dogs and cats can live in peace and harmony. Foreground: Alan Greenspan, then Vip, then me. Alan was there when Vip came to live with us at 7 weeks, and had I known more about Vizslas I would instead have named him Irrational Exuberance.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm having to send Ruby to the in-laws for a few days in a couple of weeks, I'll miss her but I know she'll be fine


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

You can try something like this. Would be better than the kennel if you find the right home.

http://dogvacay.com/dog-boarding--qc--montreal


----------

